# 180 Gallon Predatory Tank



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

im pickn up a 180 gallon and i wanted to make this into a predatory tank with arrowanas sting rays and such.

what do you guys think is the best group of predatory fish that can be housed together?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Zeus, jesus, buddha, ra and perhaps allah?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Get some armatus, and leopoldi rays. And throw in a few GATF.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

you gonna use this as a grow out tank?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I would put a couple big Green Terrors in.

I started with 6 and am down to 4 because it got too violent. I had to return 2 really beaten up ones to the store for more food.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

What are you guys talking about?
He's asking what would be a good god group.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

SandNukka15 said:


> im pickn up a 180 gallon and i wanted to make this into a predatory tank with arrowanas sting rays and such.
> 
> what do you guys think is the best group of predatory fish that can be housed together?


lol

If your going arows and rays and this is not a growout you will want to base the tank around smaller species of each like jardini arowanas or hystrix rays. There are plenty of each that can outgrow a 180g so you first need to find a species you liek that you can keep as an adult.

From then on you could try something like armatus', mayby dats or something, large fire eel and mayby a few medium sized fish as that would already be a pretty heavy bioload.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Arowana can get drop eye from watching fish or rays below them. Dovii maybe? But don't expect anything to live with em. Dats are badass. Would house a vatf or Gatf for couple years. A south American arrow could turn in 2' tank easier than a jardini.imo anyhow.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

If by south american arows you mean silvers then I disagree, a jardini can be housed in a 180gal for life but a silver can not and the silvers are more proned to drop. Drop is caused by fat buildup/deposits behind the eye. Looking down doesnt help but its mostly a diet issue.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

get a black aro as they grow slower and stay smaller than silver and is less likely to get drop eye but they are more expensive. still will out grow the 180g but will take sometime if you get it small.
you can also try a black wolf fish, it has better chance of cohabing with other large fish than other hoplias species. or if you can get your hands on gold wolffish.
or just try to keep a group of hoplias malabaricus in there. feeding time would be sick


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Electric eels.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

BRUNER247 said:


> Arowana can get drop eye from watching fish or rays below them. Dovii maybe? But don't expect anything to live with em. Dats are badass. Would house a vatf or Gatf for couple years. A south American arrow could turn in 2' tank easier than a jardini.imo anyhow.


Thats not why they get drop eye, i have kept several asian arowanas from reds to rtgs with rays and none developed drop eye. Its from a build up of fatty tissue behind the eyes from bad diet and water quality, silvers are prone to this over the other species mainly becuse people don't care for a 50$ fish like they would for a fish worth thousands of dollars. Jardini arowana are very aggressive and will destroy other tank mates at a moment notice so they should be kept solitary they may seem fine for a while until one day you end up with a jardini with everything else dead(learnt this the hard way after not believing people who told me its a bomb waiting to go off and ended up with a few rays killed along with 2 oscars). Stay away from arows and rays if you don't have a tank with 30" minimum width and that would be cutting it very close since most rays will get well over 20-24" just with their disks never mind the tail. The standard foot print of a 180 is to just to small for the big monsters but to big for the smaller ones that need to be solo to fill out, its a hard size to pick fish for imo. Go with a smaller predator with a beautifully aquascaped planted tank. A rainbow snakehead group in a planted 180 would be a sight to see and they are crazy ass hell plus they wont outgrow and you could keep some larger peaceful tropicals in with them like tinfoil barbs since they would probably max out around 8".


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

bob351 said:


> A rainbow snakehead group in a planted 180 would be a sight to see and they are crazy ass hell plus they wont outgrow and you could keep some larger peaceful tropicals in with them like tinfoil barbs since they would probably max out around 8".


too bad the snakeheads are illegal in the US where the OP lives.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Then i change my statement to a top quality flowerhorn, top quality are stunning but can be pricy. I wouldnt be in this hobby if i lived in the states, piranhas, snakeheads and asian arowana are my fav fish and if i was in some states i couldnt keep any of the above, don't no what i would do.


----------

